# Corker problems.



## Wade E (Dec 13, 2011)

Recently I have been having problems with my Port. Floor corker. Its been taking a small chunk out of a corner of the cork where it hits the bottle. Dont know why I didn't investigate this more the firt few times I was corking but today I did as I have a new corker on my shopping list and hate spending money on something I already have. I discovered the problem was 2 fold. Both the plunger somehow got bent out of center and the bottle holder (the part underneath that holds the bottle top where it should be) somehow also got maladjusted. I placed with both of these and now my corker works like brand new again with little or no dimple in the cork, the corks go in very easy and no little chunks missing from one edge. Now I can spend more money on wine!!!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 13, 2011)

"In every challenge there is a gift."


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 14, 2011)

My plunger got bent a while back to.


----------



## Giovannino (Dec 14, 2011)

Wade, don't know you well enough as I'm a relatively new-comer here however, this is something I wouldn't have expected from you.

I mean you're one of the 'gods' in this forum - we look to to you and you go and leave something like this to the last minute!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 14, 2011)

Wade as you know the plunger is already bent to begin with to hit the center when you pull it down and I just want the members to be aware of that. I wonder how yours went even further though along with the iris. Was it hard to adjust. I've been thinking about a new one like the Italian but I tell you they have way more trouble with parts going bad on that then they do the Portuguese and its twice the money. The next floor corker up from the itakian is about 800.00 and it also has issues. You just can't beat our Portuguese flor corkers for the 60.00 or so they cost.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 14, 2011)

Just wondering about the Portugese corkers. Do the brass irises from the Italian corker fit the Portugese corker? Probably not, but I wonder.


----------



## Flem (Dec 14, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Wade as you know the plunger is already bent to begin with to hit the center when you pull it down and I just want the members to be aware of that. I wonder how yours went even further though along with the iris. Was it hard to adjust. I've been thinking about a new one like the Italian but I tell you they have way more trouble with parts going bad on that then they do the Portuguese and its twice the money. The next floor corker up from the itakian is about 800.00 and it also has issues. You just can't beat our Portuguese flor corkers for the 60.00 or so they cost.



Dan, What kind of problems have you heard about the Italians (corkers that is. Not you, Rocky. LOL)


----------



## Wade E (Dec 14, 2011)

Dan, I just wacked the plunger with a rubber mallet. Im not sure how it got bent further from where it should have been or if it was just worked there over time, The bottle holder whatcha ma call it underneath somehow must ave gotten knocked, maybe whe the furnace guy was here as it sits right next to the furnace.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 14, 2011)

Flem said:


> Dan, What kind of problems have you heard about the Italians (corkers that is. Not you, Rocky. LOL)



Flem, the pivot pin on them wears out and the brass iris gets out of alignment. I have read and saw pictures of the issues and also saw one in person. I would still like to try one though. They are much taller then the Portuguese so this is something to consider. Are you corking standing up or sitting down or if you're short it might not be right for you. I would definitely say try one before buying one. People that have them love them when they're working.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 14, 2011)

I know Al Fulchino had one and he said it didnt last any longer then hos Port corker and said he wouldnt spend the extra again. My Port corker has seen over 10,000 bottles so at that amount I did think I got my moneys worth but now that its working great again Im psyched!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 14, 2011)

Wade, I remember Al saying that. Talking to a person that sells all three models from 60.00 to 800.00 also suggests the 60.00 Portuguese as first choice.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 14, 2011)

Now you guys are making me second guess my purchase this fall of the Italian model floor corker. I have no complaints so far. I works extremely well and is easier on my back.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 14, 2011)

grapeman said:


> Now you guys are making me second guess my purchase this fall of the Italian model floor corker. I have no complaints so far. I works extremely well and is easier on my back.



Rich that is great to hear and I've heard that. Thats what I mean the people that have them love it. It does have have some wear issues though to be aware of.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 14, 2011)

Another problem with all corkers is rust from sanitizing them with meta sanitizing solution. I only sanitize my corker and filler nozzel with alcohol.


----------



## Flem (Dec 14, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Flem, the pivot pin on them wears out and the brass iris gets out of alignment. I have read and saw pictures of the issues and also saw one in person. I would still like to try one though. They are much taller then the Portuguese so this is something to consider. Are you corking standing up or sitting down or if you're short it might not be right for you. I would definitely say try one before buying one. People that have them love them when they're working.



Dan, I already got the Italian a couple of months ago. So far, I love it. One thing I noticed with some of the corks you guys inserted with the Portugese was that it put a pretty good sized dimple in the top of the cork. Maybe it was because they were synthetic-I don't know because I don't use them.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 14, 2011)

Maybe 1 out of every 30 bottles Ill get on e pf thise when the corker is working good and I thunk that is due to and odd size bottle neck. Whne the corker is out of alignment it will do it much more often and I was starting to get that on every bottle.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 14, 2011)

Flem said:


> Dan, I already got the Italian a couple of months ago. So far, I love it. One thing I noticed with some of the corks you guys inserted with the Portugese was that it put a pretty good sized dimple in the top of the cork. Maybe it was because they were synthetic-I don't know because I don't use them.



I was able to stop the dimple - by putting a 1/2 of a wet cottonball on top of the cork prior to pressing it down and all dimples went away 
BTW - there are synthetics corks

steve


----------



## roblloyd (Dec 15, 2011)

I get dimples on most of my corks but they go away after a few days of resting. Is there something I need to adjust or is it just the cork being stubborn going in?


----------



## Flem (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't know that you can adjust that out of it. There's very little clearance between the plunger and the iris. I think you just have stubborn corks. Are you using cork or synthetic?


----------



## UBB (Dec 15, 2011)

Not sure what model I have. It looks like your common floor corker and works perfectly. Has no obvious markings on it distinguishing it either. It is blue versus the red I typically see. I guess as long as it works it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 15, 2011)

UBB, I believe that the Italian models have a brass (or plated brass) iris and the Portugese models have a nylon iris.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 15, 2011)

UBB said:


> Not sure what model I have. It looks like your common floor corker and works perfectly. Has no obvious markings on it distinguishing it either. It is blue versus the red I typically see. I guess as long as it works it really doesn't matter.


 

Blue= Italian
Red=Portuguese


----------



## UBB (Dec 15, 2011)

grapeman said:


> Blue= Italian
> Red=Portuguese



I guess I have the Italian model then. Like I said it works flawlessly for me and my dad never had any issues with it either that I know of.


----------



## roblloyd (Dec 15, 2011)

Flem said:


> I don't know that you can adjust that out of it. There's very little clearance between the plunger and the iris. I think you just have stubborn corks. Are you using cork or synthetic?



Corks. I just looked at a couple that were bottled in Oct and they still have slight dimples. Doesn't really matter too much... maybe that's what the capsules are for?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 15, 2011)

Even if you do get small dimples from a floor corker its way better then the ones you get from a hand corker, those are some serious dimples!!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 15, 2011)

*dimple remover*

Wade try this : I was able to stop the dimple - by putting a 1/2 of a wet cottonball on top of the cork prior to pressing it down and all dimples went away

Works Great !!

steve


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 16, 2011)

The dimples my Italian make go way in a couple days. I love my Italian. I got it used when the FOP in the county went under for $40 . Yep the gods were shining on me


----------



## Hokapsig (Jan 12, 2017)

To put this thread back on top, I am having issues with my Portugese Corker. The iris is putting a crease in the corks allowing the corked bottle to leak. Is this just a simple case of adjusting the iris or is the corker done???


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 13, 2017)

I believe it may be done. My Italian was doing a very similar thing. I tried to adjust the jaws and finally just bought a new one. The one I had was second hand my wife traded an old lawn mower for I have no idea how old it was.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jan 15, 2017)

sounds like I need a new one. Where's the best place to get a corker that will do composite corks?


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hokapsig said:


> sounds like I need a new one. Where's the best place to get a corker that will do composite corks?


 

The Italian should not have a problem with the Noma-Corks.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jan 23, 2017)

got a new one and have the older Italian as a back up. Will put the Portugese on craigslist.


----------



## lisagoldsworthy69 (Feb 16, 2020)

I’m needing help with my Portuguese corker. I’m new to corking and the corker is mangling the corks badly. I have no idea how to fix this problem. Any help?

I’m hearing about the plunger being bent too far or the iris bring malaligned but how do I fix these problems? Help???


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 16, 2020)

lisagoldsworthy69 said:


> I’m needing help with my Portuguese corker. I’m new to corking and the corker is mangling the corks badly. I have no idea how to fix this problem. Any help?
> 
> I’m hearing about the plunger being bent too far or the iris bring malaligned but how do I fix these problems? Help???




Can you give the following details so we can help you better = 

size of corks that you are using 
type of corks you are using 
picture of problem 
type of bottle being used 
are you putting them in dry or wet 
Do you soak the corks 


Thanks 
Steve


----------

